# Cosleeping rite of passage: sidecar crib to sidecar twin bed!



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

Well we have just reached a major rite of passage in our co-sleeping life. We had been talking on & off about trying to nightwean dd, trying to move her to her own mattress etc. But the more I thought about it, the more I realized that I was NOT at all ready for this change, I value this connection with dd too much esp. in my new life as a WOHM. But at the same time, I have not been sleeping very well lately and dw has been concerned about me & my sleepless nights







. So today she decided to take action! We have now replaced our sidecar crib with a lovely new cheap IKEA twin bed. So instead of our Queen + sidecar (which in reality was a queen, as dd spent most of the night smushed against me) we have LOTS of space for all of us! For now, dd & I will share the Queen and dw will be in the twin (which is stuck to our queen--one BIG mattress). I love that we are finding a solution that will help long term co-sleeping work for us, rather than trying to move dd out









And it was bittersweet for both of us to see that crib coming down today...not for dd though. She is very excited about her big kid bed! So how will I explain that mom's sleeping in it, not her?


----------



## ABMama (Aug 2, 2006)

Good for you! I came to that realization as well. It's what works for you and your family that matters


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

That is awesome! We've started talking about bringing in a toddler bed sometime before DS turns 2 so that he can slowly transition to that (in our room, right next to our bed). I would LOVE to be able to stretch out at night


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

after two nights, I'm happy to report that it's been lovely! So Much Space!
I do miss dw, but we find other chances to cuddle (i.e. while watching a movie at night), so that's okay. One thing though--we very foolishly didn't prepare dd well enough for the change. I think because she is still sleeping with us in largely the same place, I didn't think it would be a big deal. But it was a bit harder than usual getting her to sleep the last two nights-it looks different and even smells different in our room (ikea particle board smell!) and she asked for her crib a few times (we did make a big deal of having her watch us take it down and put it away, and showed her the new bed going up, but it's not surprisng she's attached to the bed she's slept in for the last 14 months or so...
Thanks for the congrats


----------

